# possibilité d'insérer un formulaire de contact avec iweb?



## pahoro (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous sollicite pour savoir si il était possible de créer un petit formulaire de contact avec iWeb?

Je suis désolé si ce message existe déjà mais j'ai regardé dans ce post et je n'ai rien trouvé.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Novembre 2008)

salut : essaie ce widget : http://www.widgetbox.com/widget/contactify-widget-beta


----------



## pahoro (18 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup Pierre pour votre réponse.

Je ne sais pas trop comment on insère des Widgets mais je vais me renseigner et je vous tiens au courant si cela fonctionne ou pas.

A bientôt


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Novembre 2008)

avec un fragment html...

test à l'instant. ça a l'air de marcher.


----------



## meli_78 (22 Novembre 2008)

Si j'ose me joindre à la discu  :rose:

Un widget, c'est quoi en fait?  
Un petit programme d'installation? Est-ce que les widgets fonctionnent avec iweb 06?

Et quand j'ouvre le lien que tu propose, Pierre-Auvergne, ça me demande d'envoyer un message et je dois donner mon nom et adresse e-mail. Je suis vraiment nulle en anglais, alors je ne comprends pas ce que ça veut dire.

Est-ce que je vais recevoir par mail le widget à installer?  

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Novembre 2008)

tu cliques sur download (le bouton en vert à droite)... ça te donne un code à insérer dans ta page. j'ai testé dans iweb 08 et ça marche. 
Le widget c'est comme dans dashboard.. si tu connais (tiger ou léo).


----------



## meli_78 (22 Novembre 2008)

Oui, je connais le dashboard. C'est comme des mini-utilitaires alors.   


Merci pour tes explications! Mais tout est en anglais, c'est-ce qu'on peut changer ça depuis smultron?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Novembre 2008)

je doute que tu puisses changer ça. j'essaye de trouver un truc correspondant.


----------



## meli_78 (22 Novembre 2008)

Oh! C'est très gentil de ta part, ça!  :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Novembre 2008)

Certains "collègues" sont assez pessimistes : 

>http://forums.macg.co/forum-iweb/iweb-inserer-un-formulaire-177073.html

Et d'après MacBidouillle, il n'y a pas foule au portillon.


Mais regarde peut-être là : http://www.2001webmaster.com/astuces/formulaire.htm

A+


----------



## zepatente (23 Novembre 2008)

meli_78 a dit:


> Si j'ose me joindre à la discu  :rose:
> 
> Un widget, c'est quoi en fait?
> Un petit programme d'installation? Est-ce que les widgets fonctionnent avec iweb 06?
> ...



sous iweb06 , il n y a pas de widget html désolé :rose:


----------



## pahoro (29 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je comprends plus rien, notamment sur le fonctionnement d'un Widget!

Je vais reprendre les bases et reviens vers vous si besoin!

Merci pour tout


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Novembre 2008)

Un widget html, c'est seulement sous iweb 08. Tu cliques sur widget html, puis sur fragment et tu insères le code de ton widget. Voilà.


----------



## pahoro (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces explications.

Après vérifications j'ai bien la version iWeb 2008. J'ai suivi vos instructions, je suis allé dans le menu insérer, fragment Html et j'ai collé le lien qui est donné sur le site nommé précedement. 

Il apparait donc sur ma page iweb, une copie exacte de la page web, est-ce normal?


----------



## pahoro (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces explications.

Après vérifications j'ai bien la version iWeb 2008. J'ai suivi vos instructions, je suis allé dans le menu insérer, fragment Html et j'ai collé le lien qui est donné sur le site nommé précedement. 

Il apparait donc sur ma page iweb, une copie exacte de la page web, est-ce normal?

D'autre part, je ne comprends pas comment ce formulaire fonctionne, lorsque la personne rempli ce formulaire, par quel moyen je peux le recevoir sur ma boîte mail?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Décembre 2008)

Par envoie d'un message automatiquement vers ta boîte mail car tu as paramétré le widget. Essaie.


----------



## pahoro (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour Pierre,

Je crois que je vais abandonner car je ne comprends pas grand chose et ça me semble compliqué! En effet je ne sais pas comment paramétrer le widget ni si j'ai bien effectué la bonne manipulation lorsque je l'ai intégré dans iweb.....

J'ai visité votre site et il est pas mal du tout, félicitations!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Décembre 2008)

j'ai testé chez moi, et je n'ai eu aucun problème. 

Merci pour mon site.


----------



## pahoro (1 Décembre 2008)

Comment faites-vous pour le paramétrer? il faut le faire une fois installé dans iweb ou bien sur la page du site?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Décembre 2008)

je ne me souviens plus précisement. je reteste d'ici demain.

A+


----------



## pahoro (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Décembre 2008)

pahoro a dit:


>



Désolé si je ne suis pas assez rapide. Bon celui là ça marche : 


```
<form action="mailto:votre@email.com" method="post" enctype="text/plain" name="mail">
Votre nom: 
<input name="votre nom"><p>
Vous êtes: 
<input type="radio" name="sexe" value="homme">un homme 
<input type="radio" name="sexe" value="femme">une femme<p>
Votre ville: 
<input type="checkbox" name="ville" value="paris">paris 
<input type="checkbox" name="ville" value="lyon">lyon 
<input type="checkbox" name="ville" value="marseille">marseille<p>
Votre âge: 
<select name="age">
<option value="-20 ans">de -20 ans
<option value="21-50 ans">de 21 à 50 ans
<option value="+50 ans">de +50 ans
</select><p>
Vos commentaires:<br>
<textarea name="commentaire" rows="2" cols="30"></textarea><p>
<input type="submit" value="envoyer"></form>
```

y a des options un peu stupides que tu peut supprimer. n'oublie pas d'indiquer ton email à la troisième ligne.
A+


----------



## Avecécile (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis, moi aussi, sur la construction d'un site. Et je suis également une novice...bien qu'ayant quelques bases, mais recherchant la facilité ^^

En fait, j'ai utilisé ce widget pour mon site, et me suis aperçu qu'il demandait à l'utilisateur d'envoyer le mail contenant les données, lui-même en passant par sa propre mesagerie. N'y aurait-il pas un moyen, qui ne passerait pas par du PHP (non non..., je ne cherche pas la facilité ) pour que l'envoi soit réellement automatique?

Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Janvier 2009)

Si, mais va mettre du PHP dans IWeb...


----------



## zepatente (8 Janvier 2009)

Si tu as MobileMe pas de PHP


----------



## Avecécile (8 Janvier 2009)

Mouais, je sais bien qu'on peut pas mettre de PHP, c'est pour ça que demandais s'il y avait une autre possibilité que le PHP... 

Je sais pas, moi j'en connais pas d'autres mais peut-être auriez-vous une astuce...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Désolé si je ne suis pas assez rapide. Bon celui là ça marche :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ça marche mais ce n'est pas du tout sécurisé : tu vas te retrouver spammé en moins de deux...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça marche mais ce n'est pas du tout sécurisé : tu vas te retrouver spammé en moins de deux...



Sûrement, mais j'ai laissé mon adresse en clair sur mon site, et j'ai jamais reçu un seul spam.


----------



## Madeline (9 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Sûrement, mais j'ai laissé mon adresse en clair sur mon site, et j'ai jamais reçu un seul spam.



Alors tu es très chanceux !
Pour un formulaire de contact très simple a créer et à insérer (via widget html) il y a *Jotform* avec plus de détails dans *cette discussion* sur *le forum des utilisateurs d'iweb*


----------



## zepatente (9 Janvier 2009)

Une question si jutform décide un jour de vendre les adresses couriels , il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Jonathan74 (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir recherché et lu beaucoup de chose, je ne trouve pas beaucoup d'information sur Itweak, je l'ai essayé, il a l'aire prévu pour créer des formulaire sur Iweb mais sa ne fonctionne pas !

Quelqu'un l'utilise et pourrait m'en apprendre un peu plus sur l'utilisation de ce logiciel ?

Merci d'avance,

Jonathan


----------



## zepatente (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

as tu ton site sur mobileme ?

Pour itweak , tu peux y aller je suis un béta testeur de ce soft

@+


----------



## koeklin (20 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça marche mais ce n'est pas du tout sécurisé : tu vas te retrouver spammé en moins de deux...


 Dans ce cas , si l'utilisateur utilise cette solution et a un compte Mobileme, peut être serait il prudent de laisser un alias de l' adresse mail. une fois que la boite est envahi de spams, "pouf!" il la fous l'alias "à la poubelle" et il en reprends un autre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Dans ce cas , si l'utilisateur utilise cette solution et a un compte Mobileme, peut être serait il prudent de laisser un alias de l' adresse mail. une fois que la boite est envahi de spams, "pouf!" il la fous l'alias "à la poubelle" et il en reprends un autre.



Ce n'est pas très pratique, et à mon avis il ne faudra pas longtemps pour que les robots s'approprie le nouvel alias. Il y a une solution (sans formulaire) mais je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure vous pouvez l'intégrer facilement dans iweb, c'est d'utiliser un code html spécifique qui ne veut rien dire pour les robots et assembler le tout en javascript. Exemple sur cette page.

Si vous regarder le code html de la page, vous avez un appel à un fichier javascript dans le head :


```
<script type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8" src="nospam.js"></script>
```
Et un code html pour l'adresse email :


```
<p><span class="email"><span class="p">&nbsp;</span> <span class="u">email</span>(arobase)<span class="h">example</span>(point)<span class="d">com</span></span></p>
```
L'adresse email est reconstituée à partir des élements entre <span> :


Le premier span, avec la class _email_ englobe les autres et sert de repère au javascript pour dire qu'il va y avoir un lien email à générer
Le deuxième avec la class _p_, c'est le texte à afficher, si vous voulez que l'adresse email s'affiche telle quelle, laissez l'espace insécable &nbsp;.
Les autres vous devinerez facilement.
Vous pouvez créer autant d'adresses que vous voulez dans votre page avec le code html ci-dessus, le javascript les traitera. 
Pour les personnes ayant javascript désactivé elle verront un texte du genre : email(arobase)example(point)com
Le tout est d'intégrer ça dans iweb...


----------



## koeklin (20 Janvier 2009)

Pour te donner une idée des possibilités de codes d'iWeb, les widgets html marchent un peu comme des iframes en fait. On peut pas toucher aux codes de la page originale  qui est totalement en WYSIYG (donc pas la possibilité d'ajouter des choses dans les balises head)
le  code HTML écrit sur un widget HTML est en fait sur une autre page appelé Markup-Widget.html qui apparaîtra comme une iframe sur la page parent.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui, on peut mettre le javascript dans le <body> mais si ce sont des iframes je ne sais pas si ça va marcher...


----------



## zepatente (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Pour sécuriser un courriel , il y a toujours "enkoder" qui confonctionne et qui est facile à mettre en place par les utilisateur d'iweb

un tutoriel sur le sujet 

@+


----------



## Jonathan74 (21 Janvier 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> as tu ton site sur mobileme ?
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas mobile me, en tous cas j'ai l'impression que Itweak ne fait rien !?


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah oui, on peut mettre le javascript dans le <body> mais si ce sont des iframes je ne sais pas si ça va marcher...


J'ai fait un essai et ça marche très bien.
Par contre le mode d'intégration (iweb oblige) n'est pas simple. 
mais avec un petit tuto , je pourrais expliquer comment faire


----------



## Jonathan74 (22 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement, je ne comprend pas l'intégration, si quelqu'un a un tuto ce serais super !?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Janvier 2009)

Il arrive. Zepatente et Koelibn sont sur les dents.


----------



## koeklin (22 Janvier 2009)

Voici comment intégrer les codes de gloup gloup dans iWeb. ce n'est pas un formulaire, il s'agit d'un lien (incompréhensible pour les bots) qui ouvrira un logiciel de courrier (par ex. Mail) de votre correspondant  avec votre adresse mail comme adresse de destination


gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a une solution (sans formulaire) mais je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure vous pouvez l'intégrer facilement dans iweb, c'est d'utiliser un code html spécifique qui ne veut rien dire pour les robots et assembler le tout en javascript. Exemple sur cette page.


- Téléchargez le fichier nospam.js  de gloupgloup (ou copiez son contenu dans un editeur de texte type smultron et nommez la page nospam.js)

- A la racine de votre site créez un dossier "mail" à coté de la page index.html et de votre dossier du nom de votre site "monsitefaitaveciweb" dans l'image si dessous.
- mettez dans ce dossier mail le fichier nospam.js






différenciez deux types de pages et coller les codes suivants dans un widget web: 
*Sur le pages vide , Bienvenue, fiche personnelle* (mais  aussi Photos, mes albums, film je crois) :

```
<html><head><script type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8" src="../../../mail/nospam.js"></script></head><body><p><span class="email"><span class="p">&nbsp;</span> <span class="u">votrepseudo</span>(arobase)<span class="h">hotmail</span>(point)<span class="d">fr</span></span></p></body></html>
```

*Sur les pages de type blog  et podcast : *


```
<html><head><script type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8" src="../../../../../../mail/nospam.js"></script></head><body><p><span class="email"><span class="p">&nbsp;</span> <span class="u">votrepseudo</span>(arobase)<span class="h">hotmail</span>(point)<span class="d">fr</span></span></p></body></html>
```


Ici l'exemple est donné pour l'adresse mail suivante votrepseudo@hotmail.fr
dans ce code remplacez  votrepseudo, hotmail et fr par les valeur correspondantes

Nb: Après avoir valider le widgetweb, pensez à donner des dimensions correctes à votre espace wigdet web sinon le texte n'apparaîtra pas.

Merci à gloup gloup


----------



## Jonathan74 (23 Janvier 2009)

Super, J'attend les nouvelles !!!! Merci beaucoup !


----------

